# [NOT Solved]Configuring Wireless Ipw2200/Connecting to et...

## dylnuge

Please read the first post on page 3 for updates. As of now, I am trying to get ipw2200 wireless modules to load properly, which they don't, and my tg3 ethernet mods to properly connect.

Still not solved, as huge as the thread is.Last edited by dylnuge on Sun May 21, 2006 1:03 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## RazielFMX

Can you give more detail?  If you are using DHCP and your network adapter is picked up by the install cd, you may have to run 'dhcpcd' to get your network working. This happened to me.

----------

## dylnuge

I have an Ethernet connected to a Linksys Switch, Comcast High-Speed Cable Internet. Dhcpcd: what package must be emerged to get this command?

----------

## cyrillic

 *dylnuge wrote:*   

> Net-setup seems to exist as a command (it gives no errors), but it does not work.

 

Are you currently booted from the LiveCD, or did you install livecd-tools on your harddrive ?

----------

## dylnuge

I chrooted into Gentoo through the Live-Cd because I couldn't get a network connection otherwise and emerged livecd-tools. It seemed to work well, but net-setup does not work in either the LiveCd enviroment or the standerd gentoo enviroment. I am currently in LiveCD.

----------

## cyrillic

 *dylnuge wrote:*   

> Dhcpcd: what package must be emerged to get this command?

 

```
# emerge dhcpcd 
```

... also

The reason I asked about being booted from the LiveCD is that obviously the LiveCD's kernel has the right module for your NIC to work, but maybe the kernel installed on your harddrive doesn't have the right module.

If you don't have the right module (or it is not loaded), then your NIC will simply not work.

----------

## dylnuge

What modules do I need to load?

----------

## cyrillic

That depends on what NIC you have ...

You can list the chipset info for your NIC like this.

```
# lspci 
```

You can list what modules are available to load like this.

```
# modprobe -l 
```

You can scrollback the console with <shift><pageup> and <shift><pagedown> because the module list is probably longer than 1 screenful.

Post the lspci output if you need more help.

----------

## RazielFMX

Are you running a dell?  Can you post the output of lspci?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Postinstallation networking problem.

----------

## dylnuge

Yes, I am running a Dell. I will be back in Linux in a few hours, I will post lspci as soon as possible.

----------

## dylnuge

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.9 [GeForce Go 6800 Ultra] (rev a2)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M_2 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
```

LSPCI Results

Modprobe list is huge, goes beyond the scrollback limit.

----------

## dylnuge

What is the pause command so I can view the entire list?

----------

## dylnuge

I am a little confused on what to do right now, as unfortunatly since this switched forums the people who were orriginally helping me no longer know about this post. Can someone please help?

----------

## cyrillic

 *dylnuge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M_2 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
> ```
> ...

 

This one is your NIC, and the module it uses is called bnx2.

When it is time to configure your kernel, you can select it here.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support  --->

    Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

      <M> Broadcom NetXtremeII support 
```

 *dylnuge wrote:*   

> Modprobe list is huge, goes beyond the scrollback limit.

 

In that case, pipe the output through the "less" command.  Hint: press "q" to quit.

```
# modprobe -l | less 
```

----------

## dylnuge

Ok, I guess I need to reconfigure my kernal for a few different things. However, I still have a problem with modprobe:

```

livecd modules # modprobe -l

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/modules.dep: No such file or directory

```

It worked proberly before. In my /lib/modules folder there is only one kernal: 2.6.16-gentoo-r6. I assume there is some file pointing to 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 instead, interesting considering there was not such a refrence a few hours ago.5 (I have rebooted the system since them, and I have always been operating in a chrooted enviroment from within the LiveCD in order to use the internet (which works when net-setup eth1 is run from the non-chrooted terminal).

----------

## cyrillic

Modprobe won't work properly inside the chrooted environment because the modules for your installed kernel are a different version (newer) than the version of the currently running kernel.

----------

## dylnuge

Thanks. I reconfigured the kernal, I am going to reboot and see if it works.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dylnuge

Ok, it still does not work. I am loading every module in my modprobe list (which is pretty short).

I noticed this error during startup (Paraphrased):

```

Loading Eth1

Using DCHP

Eth1 not fount

Error: Needed Services not started because netmount was not loaded.
```

I do not have "netmount" in my module list.

----------

## dylnuge

Nevermind, I noticed the sticky. Trying its solutions now.

----------

## dylnuge

Okay, it is still not really working, so I am going to try and compile my Brodcom drivers as a module.

This would be a lot less frusterating if X-win and my wireless would work, alas, it seems that nothing wants to work.  :Mad: 

----------

## dylnuge

Nope, that failed too. I am going to keep trying but I doubt anything will happen.

----------

## cyrillic

 *dylnuge wrote:*   

> I am going to try and compile my Brodcom drivers as a module. 

 

This is a good idea, because troubleshooting is easier when you can load and unload the modules in question.

... on that note, you may also want to compile the tg3 module (Broadcom Tigon3 support).  I think tg3 is for older Broadcom cards than the one you have, but its worth a shot if the bnx2 module doesn't work for you.

When you load a module for your NIC, take a look at dmesg, and you should see something like this if it worked.

```
# modprobe tg3

# dmesg | less

...

tg3.c:v3.56 (Apr 1, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(AC91002A1) rev 0105 PHY(5701)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:09:5b:62:1d:68

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[0]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76ff000f] dma_mask[64-bit]

...

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX. 
```

And the interface should also appear when you look at ifconfig.  Hint: the -a option shows all interfaces, even if they are not "up".

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:5B:62:1D:68

          inet addr:192.168.4.115  Bcast:192.168.4.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:271 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:238 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:27739 (27.0 Kb)  TX bytes:45029 (43.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:18

... 
```

EDIT : on second thought, boot the LiveCD, and look at dmesg to see which driver is being used for your NIC when it is working.

----------

## dylnuge

```
Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (root@gravity) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 20:23:47 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffda000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffda000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0007000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262106

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32730 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fc9b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50218 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffda7d3

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50218 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffdb400

ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50218 ASL  0x00000047) @ 0x3ffdbc00

ACPI: MCFG (v016 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50218 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffdbbc0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50218 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffdb7c0

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffdabe6

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffdaa0e

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffda813

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0427000 soft=c041f000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1995.163 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1031056k/1048424k available (2388k kernel code, 16756k reserved, 561k data, 220k init, 130920k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3996.15 BogoMIPS (lpj=19980790)Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (3996.15 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 3941k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbaae, last bus=4

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x1005 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1008-0x100f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1006-0x1007 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x100a-0x1059 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1060-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x900-0x90f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x910-0x91f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x920-0x92f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x930-0x93f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x940-0x97f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dd000000-dfefffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bus 4, cardbus bridge: 0000:03:01.0

  IO window: 00002000-000020ff

  IO window: 00002400-000024ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 52000000-53ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: dcf00000-dcffffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:01.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1147384427.230:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

vesafb: Mode is VGA compatible

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1e.3 disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input2

hdc: SONY DVD+/-RW DW-D56A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xffa80800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000bf80

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000bf60

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000bf40

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 17, io base 0x0000bf20

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[dcfee800-dcfeefff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

input: Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse\uffff 1.0A as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse\uffff 1.0A] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.2 disabled

ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -12

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f09 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c09 87:4003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 195371568 sectors: LBA48

ata1(0): applying bridge limits

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST9100823A        Rev: 8.03

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[5b4fc0003fffffff]

ReiserFS: sda: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda

FAT: invalid media value (0xb9)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

ReiserFS: sda1: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda1

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda1.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda1

ReiserFS: sda2: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda2

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda2.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda2.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda2

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda2.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=18, limit=2

ReiserFS: sda3: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda3, block 8, size 1024)

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=130, limit=2

ReiserFS: sda3: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda3, block 64, size 1024)

ReiserFS: sda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda3

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT2-fs: unable to read superblock

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda3

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda3.

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=66, limit=2

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sda3, iso_blknum=16, block=32

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=68, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=1252, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=1028, limit=2

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=8, limit=2

XFS: SB read failed

ReiserFS: sda5: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda5

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda5.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda5.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda5

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda5.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

ReiserFS: sda6: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda6

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: sda7: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda7

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdc

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:03.0 disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:03:03.0 failed with error -5

tg3.c:v3.47 (Dec 28, 2005)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth1: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95705A50) rev 3003 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:12:3f:d1:d2:08

eth1: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[1] MIirq[1] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1]

eth1: dma_rwctrl[763f0000]

ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL'

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:03.0 disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:03:03.0 failed with error -5

tg3.c:v3.47 (Dec 28, 2005)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth1: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95705A50) rev 3003 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:12:3f:d1:d2:08

eth1: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[1] MIirq[1] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1]

eth1: dma_rwctrl[763f0000]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:03:01.0 [1028:01aa]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 17

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x2000 - 0x2fff

cs: IO port probe 0x2000-0x2fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xdcf00000 - 0xdcffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extension

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

tg3: eth1: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth1: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present
```

Not sure what this means, but i see a lot of tg3's in it, and not any bnx2's. Going to try booting in tg3 drivers. In addition, I added the Intel 2200 wireless drivers as a module for my wireless.

----------

## cyrillic

 *dylnuge wrote:*   

> Not sure what this means, but i see a lot of tg3's in it, and not any bnx2's. Going to try booting in tg3 drivers. 

 

Good, that should work.

Sorry I didn't think of it earlier   :Embarassed: 

 *dylnuge wrote:*   

> In addition, I added the Intel 2200 wireless drivers as a module for my wireless.

 

You also need to provide some firmware for the ipw2200 module to actually work.  I'm not sure if wireless is working from the LiveCD for this reason.

----------

## dylnuge

I noticed that both tg3 and ipw2200 drivers failed to load on startup, and the error continued. In addititon I had to remove eth0 from the runtime default, as some really wierd stuff happened when it tried to boot (eth0 is my wireless, I have not gotten anything running off it).

I'm still focusing on getting eth1, my wired connection, to work.

----------

## cyrillic

So what does dmesg say when you try to load the tg3 module ?

----------

## dylnuge

There are no tg3's in the dmesg list, even when compiled directly into the kernal. Are there any other kernal settings I may need?

----------

## dylnuge

By the way, I am unable to actually copy the information shown in it directly from Linux as it is 539 lines long and I cannot get online.

Neither tg3 nor ipw2200 drivers load properly, I see the failed to load message. I assume that there is a problem with the module, I will try a modprobe and post back.

----------

## dylnuge

OK: Here comes the wierd part. I rebooted, and I didn;t notice the tg3 failed to load message (I removed the ipw2200 driver module from the load list for the moment, not focusing on that). Still I get the same eth1 not recognised error. This is my etc/conf.d/net file:

```
config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

modules_eth0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-ipw"
```

Any visible problems with it? I removed ipw2200 from the runtime for now because it was really messed up, I assume related to this message you made earlier:

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> You also need to provide some firmware for the ipw2200 module to actually work. I'm not sure if wireless is working from the LiveCD for this reason.

 

I'll focus on that later. Either way, the tg3 drivers are in the module list in boot up.

----------

## cyrillic

 *dylnuge wrote:*   

> Still I get the same eth1 not recognised error. This is my etc/conf.d/net file:
> 
> ```
> config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
> 
> ...

 

One thing to be aware of is that eth0 and eth1 are created in the order that the modules are loaded, so if you are only loading the tg3 module, then that will be eth0.

Also, it is probably easiest to start with a blank /etc/conf.d/net so that all interfaces default to DHCP while you are still troubleshooting.

----------

## dylnuge

So, I should load back in the ipw2200 driver module, even though it doesn't work, and that should fix mty problem? I will try that now, in addition to a removed etc/conf/d/net file.

----------

## cyrillic

Try just loading tg3 manually, and then look at dmesg to see what happened, then look at "ifconfig -a" to see if the interface was created.

----------

## dylnuge

Ok. How do I load tg3 manually?

Btw: Tried it with a blank net file and the ipw2200 drivers too, but the ipw2200 drivers failed to load and I got the same error.

----------

## cyrillic

```
# modprobe tg3 
```

Then you should see it listed here.

```
# lsmod 
```

Use -r if you want to remove a module.

```
# modprobe -r tg3 
```

----------

## dylnuge

Ok, I will try that.

----------

## dylnuge

Ok, I ran tg3 manually. It worked, sort of. dmesg shows that eth0 got configured to run tg3, not eth1. Of course, since my ethernet is on eth1, it essentially failed. Ifconfig shows that the module is configured properly (for eth0) however, yet ping returns an unknown host error.

I assume it might help to get the failing ipw2200 working, then I could load that as eth0 and tg3 as eth1. However, it would be easier if there was a simple way to tell not just modprobe but the modules.autoload.d file that tg3 was on eth1. Still, I need to get ipw2200 up eventually, as my router/switch is in an inconvienint place (ok for short periods, and it is a good thing I am installing on a laptop).

----------

## cyrillic

Loading the tg3 module, and seeing it create an interface called eth0 is perfectly fine.  What you should do now is start the interface and see if it gets an IP address from your router.

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

# ifconfig -a

# ping -c3 yahoo.com 
```

Getting the wired ethernet to work does not depend on your wireless interface in any way.  They are completely independent.  Whichever one loads first will become eth0.

As far as getting your wireless working goes, you will probably need to do this.

```
# emerge ipw2200-firmware 
```

I think there is also a howto somewhere, but I didn't have a chance to look for it.

----------

## dylnuge

I will try, but I thought eth0 was my wireless. I think I get it, but I have lost access to my wired connection for the night, thanks to its location. I will try ASAP. (My router is in the center of the house, which is on top of the TV system, so when someone wants to watch TV, I need to move).

----------

## dylnuge

Yes, it is sad that I am up this late, but I have a lot of work tomorrow and probably will not be able to get back to you until 2 or later, so I thought it would be best to try it now.

Anyway, it seemed allright, up until /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start. Remember back when I said i removed eth0 from the runtime because some wierd stuff was happening with it. Its happening again. It seems I have wireless configured somewhere in the system because it shows a couple paths not found, both wit wireless at the end. It then says assuming dhcp and then running dhcpcd. This is the wierd part: the system crashes then with some fatal error with a real long list of stuff. I don;t remember the error, but I think it may be that somewhere there is a wireless file.

I remember setting up wpa_supplicant. Maybe I should just try to get my wi-fi working so I don't need to worry about trying to run wired on it?

By the way, I want to thank you very much. So far you have helped me with every single problem I have had.

----------

## dylnuge

I will try and copy down everything it says, but it may take a while. I'll get back to you ASAP.

----------

## dylnuge

Ok: The error is a bunch of numbers ending with:

```

Kernel Panic -not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt.

```

The File Not Found is:

```
grep: /proc/net/wireless not found
```

----------

## dylnuge

OK, so I tried to set up my wireless. I searched the portage tree for ipw2200 and found both it and its firmware. I typed emerge ipw2200-firmware and let that happen. Then, on a whim, I decided to try emerge ipw2200 --pretend. It showed all three packages as being new, not already on the system. I tried emerging it and got this error:

```

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires support for Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm (CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC).

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

```

----------

## dylnuge

In case it helps, this is my /proc/net/wireless file

```
Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 19

```

----------

## dylnuge

OK: I think that if I compile wireless support as a module for now it may work.

----------

## cyrillic

 *dylnuge wrote:*   

> Then, on a whim, I decided to try emerge ipw2200 --pretend. It showed all three packages as being new, not already on the system. I tried emerging it and got this error: 

 

The ipw2200 package in portage is a replacement for the ipw2200 module in the kernel.  I'm pretty sure you can't have both installed at the same time.

As far as configuring wireless goes ... I'm a little rusty (all of my machines at home have wired connections).

----------

## dylnuge

Okay, it still did not seem to work (the wired, that is). This time I got no:

```
grep: /proc/net/wireless not found
```

error, or did I get a Kernal Failure error. However, it still seemed to freeze at "starting dhcpcd." The tg3 drivers are still being loaded on eth0.

----------

## dylnuge

OK, I am going to work on it myself for a while and see what I can get done.

----------

## dylnuge

Well, the Kernel error is back. Still working.

----------

## cyrillic

I'm not ignoring you.

I was just hoping someone with more ideas would jump in and help on this thread.

----------

## dylnuge

I understand.

I made some ground on my system, the kernel error is gone (it goes in and out), but dhcpcd still fails. There seems to be no error (excluding [!!] in red), but dmesg shows something about timing out and more. Here is some more information about my setup, in case it helps:

Wired:

Running off a Linksys WRT54GS Switch/Wireless Router, I have 3 machines on the network, one of which is the laptop I am installing gentoo on. The others run Windows. They all use wireless configeration, I am plugged into an Ethernet cable only to get this set up. In essence, I don't even need toe wired to work, just the wireless. It has gotten pretty far in working though, till the current dhcpcd failure (btw, dhcpcd happens automaticly).

Wireless:

Similar as above. Running off ipw-2200 drivers, I emerged the firmware as well. The drivers still fail to load at startup.

In addition:

I am also running the mic-michal and nvidia (nvidia fails to load) modules. Everything is loading as a module (tgt3 which loads, ipw2200 which fails). Note that I emerged the firmware for ipw2200, but did not do anything else for it (unsure what I have to do for it). My /etc/conf.d/net file is blank as of now, which means that everything is running as DHCP, so as of now my eth0/wireless does not know what to do. I did this so I could load tg3 properly (as, once configured, my system will once again have tg3 on eth1).

PS: I am going to change the title in hopes of drawing others in, net-setup is entirely irrelivent.

----------

## dylnuge

Ok, in case it helps, here is my Modprobe Listing:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/llc/llc.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_tunnel.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/ipcomp6.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_tunnel.ko /li$/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/esp6.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/ah6.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/bluetooth/bluetooth.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/appletalk/appletalk.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/802/psnap.ko /lib$/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/802/psnap.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/llc/llc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/802/p8022.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/llc/llc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/lib/libcrc32c.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ipr.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/s2io.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/plip.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/bonding/bonding.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko:
```

And here is my module loading list:

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

michael_mic

ipw2200

tg3

nvidia
```

----------

## qe2eqe

I use the ipw2200, and while theres some issues I don't understand but still suffer from- Here is one fix that did work for me.

In the liveCD environment, I cannot modprobe ipw2200 - dmesg shows firmware failed to load. This command makes it work:

```

echo 100 >> /sys/class/firmware/timeout

```

good luck! Also make sure your symlink matches the kernel you use - ls /usr/src &&  ls -l /usr/src/linux

----------

## dylnuge

Thanks for the help, but modprobe won;'t work in LiveCD on mine for another reason: 

Essentially the modprobe command refrences a file: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules.dep.

Uname -r is the version number of the kernel, ie: 2.6.16-gentoo-r6. On LiveCD, it refs to 2.5.15-gentoo-r5, an older version used by the LiveCD. Hence, modprobe fails.

Anyway, I don't need to modprobe, just to get it to load (in regular gentoo, not the LiveCD enviroment). It fails to load then or in a modprobe as root.

----------

## qe2eqe

I'm no expert, but I really really thing you ought to work on getting it to work in the LiveCD. The LiveCD should be properly configured - if it is not, use the boot option to check the MD5 on the CD. 

In the live CD environment, with no hd partitions mounted and no chrooting, modprobe ought to work. Dmesg is your friend as well. I'll see if I can't walk you through it -

If you're running WEP or WPA, this might not be so simple--- VPNs win anyway.

Insert CD, reboot.

modprobe ipw2200

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

dmesg | grep ipw2200 

Did the firmware load? No?

rmmod ipw2200

echo 100 >> sys/class/firmware/timeout

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

**or**

net-setup eth0

----------

## dylnuge

It's wprking on LiveCD already, has been forever. That is not the problem: I need it to run properly off LiveCD.

PS: LiveCD cannot configure WPA wireless.

----------

## dylnuge

If LiveCD CAN configure WPA to run, please tell me.

It seems my computer is has rare (or rarer) hardware: My mouse and Wireless/Wired dont work on Gentoo, and my Sound doesn't work on LiveCD.

----------

